# Which Socket is more future proof



## PerZnPerversion (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok so my old P4 Computer build has finally died and its about time for me to build my a new computer.  I wanted ask you guys which socket mobo will be the most future proof in your eyes. AM3 or 1366 or 1156? I want to be able to upgrade to another CPU sometime in the future.  I got stuck with my P4 and i dont want that to happen again.

I pretty much have a build in mind but its with the am3 socket, im just scared amd will not use this socket for very long. 

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=11009411

But for around the same price i can just get the ASRock X58 Extreme LGA 1366($169) and i7 920($200)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157163&Tpk=ASRock X58 Extreme

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0302727

Which socket do you think is more future proof and would you get the i7 over the am3?  Your feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Intel seems to switch sockets every other day. AMD makes their sockets backwards compatible.

In terms of future upgrades AMD is better if you want to reuse your board for builds BUT for the close price range between I5 and Phenom II the I5 is superior without a doubt. I7 will only be more icing on the cake.


----------



## Jamin43 (Oct 31, 2009)

If you like intel - probably the 1156 ( unless you expect an ultra high end PC that will need 6 core processor - but I don't even know if the 1366 will be around for that one )
_
Edit -  I change my mind.  I don't have a clue what Intel is doing with their 2 sockets - just read the i7 930 is coming out next quarter ( 1366 socket ).  Maybe flipping a coin is a better option._ 

AMD - probably AM3 

But like mentioned above - sockets are a crap shoot.  And you just upgraded a P4 ( I can relate ) you may not use the socket more than once anyway.


----------



## PerZnPerversion (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks guys, i think im going to be going with the 1366.  The i7 is more future proof and who knows how long ill have this build for.

what would you recommend for mobo? it needs to be under 200, im not going to OC and i dont really care for SLI or crossfire.  Honestly i just want a motherboard thats going to be reliable.


----------



## Seth (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah as you've already decided 1366 is by far the most future proof socket. 1156 is just to kill off 775 for good. The new hexa-core processors (2010) will be 1366 socket only!


----------



## Backwoods166 (Nov 6, 2009)

Seth said:


> Yeah as you've already decided 1366 is by far the most future proof socket. 1156 is just to kill off 775 for good. The new hexa-core processors (2010) will be 1366 socket only!



+1

imo, by the time I want a new CPU I also want a new mobo  and GPU and PSU and RAM etc... etc... Time to rebuild!


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 6, 2009)

Seth said:


> Yeah as you've already decided 1366 is by far the most future proof socket. 1156 is just to kill off 775 for good. The new hexa-core processors (2010) will be 1366 socket only!



I'm not so sure about that indicating that the 1156 is less "future proof".  While you're correct in saying that the first hexa-core processor that Intel has planned for release will use the 1366 socket, that doesn't mean that they will only be for 1366.  In fact, I would say that since the first will use the 1366, that would indicate that later versions will use 1156, which would mean that the 1156 is definitely more future proof.

In fact, 9 of the 10 desktop processors that Intel has planned for release in Q1 2010 use the 1156, which would definitely indicate that they might be phasing out the 1366 socket.  So really, if future proofing is your main concern, I would definitely recommend 1156 over 1366.


----------



## dushuai (Nov 7, 2009)

AMD always make game playing cool,nice compatiable,Intel always make the power consumption low,fit for laptop user


----------



## Jarviskhel (Nov 10, 2009)

Get the AM3 socket is the most current. They are not compatible at all. AMD does make Phenom chips for both sockets but they are not compatible with each other.


----------



## PerZnPerversion (Nov 16, 2009)

so after much deliberation i ultimately changed my mind.  Im going with the i7 860.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=11277845

Heres the updated build


----------



## BuddyLee81 (Nov 16, 2009)

PerZnPerversion said:


> so after much deliberation i ultimately changed my mind.  Im going with the i7 860.
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=11277845
> 
> Heres the updated build



Not bad.  You will do fine with that setup.  What kind of power supply do you have since I didnt see that listed?  Depending on what you had in your old computer, I would recommend upgrading just in case you get that itch to overclock.  Doesnt have to be very high wattage.  Thats just me though.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 16, 2009)

No such thing as future proof....

Sockets, to slots, to modified sockets, and so forth.  I think (my opinion) you are better just rebuilding every 3 to 4 years.  Technology will change enough where your current RAM won't work with any new motherboards.  Processor sockets change, and even the form factor will change and PSU connections will change.  Look at SATA, everything runs SATA now, so older PSU's with the older connectors are really out of date now.


----------

